# Wie fallen die Größen von Aldi (Crane) Radbekleidung aus



## --hobo-- (8. September 2007)

Hallo,

da ich nur Erfahrung mit Aldi Laufklamotten habe, mal die Frage, wie in der Regel die ALDI Crane Radsport Artikel (Hemden, Hosen, Jacken) so ausfallen, was die Größe angeht. Entspricht beispielsweise eine L Jacke von Aldi auch einer L Größe der Markenhersteller, z.B. Adidas, Nike, Gore etc?

Bei Laufklamotten ist es immer gleich bei Aldi, die Hosen sind standardisiert in der Größe, entsprechen den Marken, die Jacken sind regelmäßig größer. 

Doch wie ist das bei Radklamotten? Genauso, wie bei Laufklamotten?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. September 2007)

Die Schnitte sind zumeist so, daß kleine Dicke gut reinpassen. Von der Länge her bräuchte ich meist L bei 1,90/74 kg, vom Bauch her irgendwas zwischen M und S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mifi (10. September 2007)

auch wenns gefährlich ist:
ich fahr mit dem geisterfahrer in die selbe richtung...mit 183/80 sind die letzten aldisachen auch immer zu sackig gewesen...also zu weit am bauch und dafür zu kurz.
gruß micha


----------



## --hobo-- (10. September 2007)

Ich hab mittlerweile Aldi Kleidung besorgt, passt bei mir gut, hab normal L und vorsorglich mal M bei den Hemden und L bei der Jacke genommen, passt perfekt, die Jacke sitzt nicht zu eng, wenn man noch was drunter hat, einige haben den Kram gleich dort probiert, war mir aber zu stressig.


----------



## longtom76 (10. September 2007)

Hallo,

brauche normalerweise XXL (2,00 m, 100 kg).
Bei Aldi gab es alles bis max. Größe XL.

- Jacke passt mir in XL.
- Trikot passt mir in XL.
- Unterhemd in XL viel zu klein!
- Tägerhose in XL ein Witz, viel zu klein und die Beine gehen mir knapp bis unter das Knie! Als 3/4 Hose eventuell zu gebrauchen. 
- Handschuhe passen in Größe 10 ganz ordentlich, bei meinen Pranken!

Bei der Preisgestaltung kann man nicht viel Falsch machen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## --hobo-- (10. September 2007)

Ja, die Größen sind eigentlich reine Willkür, das stimmt, generell gilt schon, dass die zu groß ausfallen, bei den Hosen hab ich beim letzten Mal bei den Laufklamotten aber auch was anderes erlebt.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (10. September 2007)

Hallo,
Ich nehme mal an, dass man das nicht so auf alle Größen übernehmen kann, was manche hier posten. Die Jacke passt mir in XL perfekt, nicht zu eng und auch nicht zu weit. Vielleicht sind die Jacken in den anderen Größen nicht entsprechend zu Markensachen in den gleichen Größen...

Ich schwanke eh immer zwischen L und XXL, was aber meistens eher mit der Ärmellänge zu tun hat. Wenn man gestreckt auf dem Bike sitzt, und ich fahre mit allen meinen Klamotten, dann sollten Jacken und Pullis, Longsleeves schon auch noch den Kompletten Arm bedecken!

Die Radhose ohne Träger passt mir in L auch perfekt, wie anderen Hosen in L auch.

Aber man kann hier ewig drüber philosophieren und Zeit verschwenden, oder einfach verschiedene Größen mit Heim nehmen und nachher zurückgeben, was nicht passt oder gleich im Laden anprobieren!

Ich selbst habe die Sachen so gekauft, wie ich auch Markenklamotten gekauft hätte, was die Größen angeht, wurde aber nicht enttäuscht, ein komischen Gefühl hatte ich jedoch schon, legt sich dann aber schnell, als ich zuhause war ...


----------



## dwe60 (10. September 2007)

longtom76 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> brauche normalerweise XXL (2,00 m, 100 kg).
> Bei Aldi gab es alles bis max. Größe XL.
> ...




na das kommt mir doch entgegen - bin zwar keine 2,00 m - aber dafür habe ich (noch) 105 Kg


----------



## Ghos4 (10. September 2007)

bei mir siehts aus wie bei geisterfahrer.
Allerdings hatte ich mir demletzt 2hosen geholt.....L+M
da war die größe M i-wie länger als die L hose.....komisch

Ich hab mir dann nur die winterjacke geholt, die war ganz ok


----------



## Schildbürger (10. September 2007)

Die Trägerhose (Gr. L) sah aus wie in den letzten beiden Jahren, für kurzbeinige Dicke.
Die habe ich nicht gekauft oder anprobiert.

Die Jacke in Größe L passt, gut geschnitten, anliegend, nichts zwängt ein.
Handschuhe Größe 9 wie üblich, passen.
Die beiden Teile hatte ich Laden anprobiert, mehr brauche ich im Moment nicht.
Im letzten Herbst hatte ich mir eine Laufhose  geholt, da ziehe ich dann eine kurze Radfahrhose mit Polster drunter. Auch gut.
Mir ist aufgefallen das die Sachen, selbst innerhalb einer Größe, unterschiedlich ausfallen.
Ggf. mehrere mitnehmen und was nicht passt, zurückgeben.


----------



## pitbull (10. September 2007)

Ich hab mir heut auch ne Jacke in XL und ne Trägerhose in L gekauft, sitzen sehr gut (da ich ja ein kleiner Dicker bin) ;-). Ich halts aber auch so wie "pHONe^dEtEcTor", was mir nich passt, dass wird umgehend getauscht oder zurückgegeben. Ist bei ALDI nämlich kein Problem !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (11. September 2007)

Ich war heute nochmal bei ALDI und hab mir noch ne 2. Jacke in einer anderen Farbe rausgelassen, ich konnte einfach nicht wiederstehen bei dem Preis... Siehe da, andere Farbe, gleiche Größe und passt nicht! Ist wesentlich enger geschnitten, fast wie eine in L obwohl XL draufsteht.

Also kann man scheinbar keine übergreifende Meinung zu den Größen ablassen, da sie je nach Modell stark variieren.


----------

